# BERKLEY MUSCLE FLEX SPIN und CAST Ruten im SONDERANGEBOT!!



## FISHERS PARADISE

*BERKLEY MUSCLE FLEX Spin Länge 2,40m, 12 - 42g SONDERANGEBOT - statt 147,99 EURO NUR 99,99EURO!!




BERKLEY MUSCLE FLEX Spin Länge 2,70m, 12 - 42g SONDERANGEBOT - statt 163,99 EURO NUR 109,99EURO!!




BERKLEY MUSCLE FLEX Spin Länge 3,00m, 18 - 54g SONDERANGEBOT - statt 169,99 EURO NUR 115,99EURO!!




BERKLEY MUSCLE FLEX CAST Länge 2,70m, 12 - 42g SONDERANGEBOT - statt 140,99 EURO NUR 105,99EURO!!




BERKLEY MUSCLE FLEX CAST Länge 3,00m, 18 - 54g SONDERANGEBOT - statt 146,99 EURO NUR 109,99EURO!!



Zu den Produkten: Klick auf das jeweilige Bild!
ACHTUNG: Begrenzte Stückzahlen! - Was weg ist, ist weg!
*


----------

